# Sorry, but I have a disgusting question



## HiThere89 (Mar 8, 2002)

OK, I apologize for this ahead of time, because it's totally disgusting but I'm honestly concerned. I'm just wondering if anybody else has experienced this because I don't know if I should go to a doctor.I'm a chronic C, but lately, the mucus has been so heavy that it's actually helping me go. However, this morning I had something come out of my body that scared me. It kind of looked like a big long string of sausage casing. (I certainly didn't eat anything like that.) I *think* it may have just been feces sort of bound together with lots of mucus. I'm not bleeding or anything.Has anybody has this happen? I'd really appreciate some input.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I used to have horrible mucus in my stools until I got the C under control with magnesium, stool softeners and other stuff. Mucus in stools is very common in IBS. Don't worry about being graphic. Sometimes that's the way you'll get the most help is to explain yourself explicitly.


----------



## amygurl (Aug 26, 2001)

I'll never look at sausage the same way again!







just playing


----------



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

You don't need to feel bad about being too "graphic" on this board ... so don't worry, just ask away!I have the same problem, at first I thought it was parasites or that my parts of my colon was coming out. I asked my doc about this and he said this happens when mucous stays in the systom too long and becomes hard and rubbery like. I don't know if this is true, but it does make kinda sense because I have major mucous that gets trapped and by the time it comes out, it's just the way you describe.Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2002)

Well, since we're being graphic, I have a good one for you. Sometimes I'm IBs d and c and but usually just c. Every now and then I have a very large, compacted chunk of stool that plugs me up. I get cramps and try to go, but the stool is so wide and firm that it takes me several hours of trying to get it out. I tried inserting a glycerin suppository, but guess what...I couldn't even get it in. No room for it. I finally managed to get a little petroleum jelly around part of it and it eventually came out, along with a rather large BM behind it. The pain and cramping was nasty. I was sore all day, especially the anal fissure that I have. What I'm wondering is what causes this? Most of the time my stools don't collect and form a large plug at the anal opening. I wish I knew how to prevent this! I use plenty of Fibercon and eat foods with fiber. Anyone else suffer from this?


----------



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

xoxoxo,Are you drinking enough water? Or perhaps you may be having too much fiber supplement. It seems your stools are very hard and dry and you may require more liquied, or even more good fat in your diet. Also, are you eating a lot of starchy kind of fiber (insoluble type?) Drinking more water may help, also perhaps trying magnesium supplements, because that usually softens the stool.Hope this helps. Please let us know.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2002)

Usually only the first inch or so of my stool is hard and dry like this. The rest of it is soft and normal, probably because I now do drink a lot of water. So the water drinking has helped. I'm not as constipated as I once was. I'm mystified, though, as to why I sometimes have these very painful "logjams"--a very wide, hard plug of stool which gets "stuck" and is finally pushed out by the pressure from a normal stool behind it. Maybe sometimes I'm getting too much fiber? I don't know. But this really creates problems for me when I have to leave early in the morning and am unable to. I just wish I could find out why this happens. It is very painful. I have to really strain to relieve the pressure, and it usually takes several hours of that discomfort before I can get some relief.


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

xo, I have the same exact problem as you do. Sounds exactly like me. And I also have the fissure. Its a constant battle for me. My bowel movements are exactly as you described yours. I cant seem to figure it out either. I know IM getting plenty of fiber and water. I have something that may help you, unless you have already tried it. Ive been having an all out war with this fissure lately so , on my last visit with the gastro doctor he prescribed something called lactulose syrup . He said it was safe and its not a laxative. Its supposed to draw more water into the colon and produce softer stools. I was afraid to try it at first because Im very overly cautious about what I take. And I wanted to try and correct my stool problme naturally . Without using anyhting that I may be come depenedent on. But he assured me that it was completely safe. I have been taking for 5 days now, and its been great. My stools are much softer and I havent even had to take my metamucil and stool softeners. I take 1 1/2 tablespoons a day mixed with a little bit of unsweetend juice. I used unsweetened because the lactulose syrup is very sweet. Initially I was supposed to take 2 tablespoons but it was too much and made my stool come out like d. So Im adjusting the doseage. I only have one bowel movement a day . It doesnt seem to have a stimulant effect like a laxative it just makes things softer. If you havent already tried it, maybe you should ask your doctor about it. I know any thing that can help with the fissure is worth asking about. I think it may help you because your problem sounds identical to mine.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2002)

Thanks so much, Beth. I'll check it out!


----------



## HiThere89 (Mar 8, 2002)

Thanks metooo...that's exactly what I thought might be happening to me: a parasite or part of my intestine/colon coming out. Glad to know someone else has had this happen!


----------



## Cath11 (Mar 4, 2002)

I read in Dr. Jensen's bowel care book, that many people have this tar-like rubber substance come out of them after a few colonics. There are pictues of it in the book. I couldn't believe how long some of them were (5-10ft.)It's a build up of toxins/mucous. If you haven't read his book, I would suggest it. I found it very interesting and insightful.


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

xoxo: in the hospital the 'logjam' is referred toas impaction. They have to be manually 'dug' out of the patient and if you are too vigorous and the patient elderly, there heart rate can dangerously slow down. The post about the stoolsofteners was excellent. When anything that longcomes out rectally, the first thing to do is placeit in a specimen jar, or similar, and refrigerateit. Then get it to your doc. Not to gross anyoneout, but it sounds like a tapeworm. Parasites with ibs are common.


----------

